# Food borne botulism from pickled eggs....



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2020)

Refrigerate pickled products if you have ANY doubt.....



			Foodborne Botulism From Eating Home-Pickled Eggs --- Illinois, 1997


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 30, 2020)

I never saw a Pickled Egg recipe that called for poking holes in the eggs. I keep anything that is not Canned in the refer...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Jan 30, 2020)

I never heard of poking holes in the eggs either. Homegrown method in hopes of speeding up brine penetration?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I never heard of poking holes in the eggs either. Homegrown method in hopes of speeding up brine penetration?





chef jimmyj said:


> I never saw a Pickled Egg recipe that called for poking holes in the eggs. I keep anything that is not Canned in the refer...JJ



Really? I have seen multiple recipes that call for poking the eggs.  Same for pickling  sausages too.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 30, 2020)

Nope! I haven't.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 30, 2020)

Every bar I’ve ever been in I think stored them on the counter maybe it’s the alcohol


----------



## Jabiru (Jan 30, 2020)

Same here 

 crazzycajun
 , I never touch them. crazy not to refrigerate Anything unless room temp is below 4c


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jan 30, 2020)

A drunk sit down at the bar and notices a woman at the other end with incredibly hairy armpits.
Bartender says “What’ll it be mister?”
Drunk says”I’ll have a beer and send a couple pickled eggs to the ballerina down there.”
Bartender, “How ya know she’s a ballerina?”
Drunk says,”Who else’s can lift their leg that high?”


----------

